# Lobsters and long life



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jan 10, 2009)

In the news today 

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090110/ap_on_fe_st/odd_liberated_lobster


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_long-living_organisms

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turritopsis_nutricula


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Senescence#Theories_of_aging


Just some interesting reads.


----------



## Nolerama (Jan 10, 2009)

That's pretty cool.

I would have savored every bit of that lobster, validating his 200 years. He probably got eaten by some beluga whale or something as soon as he went back into the ocean.

If humans lived that long... there would be a lot of humans running around at any given time. But then again, it would force us to colonize Mars to solve our overpopulation problems.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jan 10, 2009)

Maybe that is why Lobsters taste so good kinda of like Wine.

:boing1:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 10, 2009)

Nolerama said:


> That's pretty cool.
> 
> I would have savored every bit of that lobster, validating his 200 years. He probably got eaten by some beluga whale or something as soon as he went back into the ocean.
> 
> If humans lived that long... there would be a lot of humans running around at any given time. But then again, it would force us to colonize Mars to solve our overpopulation problems.


Aye George probably would've been mighty tasty indeed. 
I'm shaking my head that PETA won out on this release back to the wild. Sitting in a tank all those years, not a whole helluva lot of exercise, just a dumb crustacean, that'll sink to the bottom... find a hole and just sit there again like it did in the tank, coming out to feed and going back into it's hole again.  Oh yeah big improvement. 

We USED to live that long. When the earth was cleaner and the pace of life was slower, the food/diets healthier and our wars fewer... or at least more localized.


----------



## Nolerama (Jan 10, 2009)

You know, if I was the restaurant owner, I'd give the PETA spokesperson a gift certificate to the restaurant as a sign of thanks for the free advertising.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 10, 2009)

I saw this story! Wonder how long he'll last in the wild...what eats lobsters?


----------



## crushing (Jan 10, 2009)

It's my understanding that old large lobsters don't taste as good.  I used to deliver lobsters to restaurants around Michigan.  I got to deliver special huge lobster to a store near Grand Rapids.  The store was having a guess the lobster's weight contest with the winner getting the lobster.  The lobster barely fit in a large Coleman cooler.  I had to be careful in handling it so that the huge claws didn't break off.  I forgot how much it weighed, now I'm curious as to how old that bugger was.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Jan 10, 2009)

arnisador said:


> I saw this story! Wonder how long he'll last in the wild...what eats lobsters?


 
People! Which makes me wonder why it was released into the wild in the first place...

Pax,

Chris


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 10, 2009)

arnisador said:


> I saw this story! Wonder how long he'll last in the wild...what eats lobsters?



From good ole' Wiki 


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_lobster
> The adult American lobster's main natural predator is the codfish, but other enemies include haddock, flounder, and other lobsters. Overfishing of cod in the early 20th century has allowed the lobster population to grow enormously.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/California_spiny_lobster
> Predators of the California spiny lobster include giant sea bass, kelp bass, California sheephead, California scorpionfish, rockfishes, octopus, California moray eels, sea otters, cabezon, horn sharks, leopard sharks, other lobsters, and humans.


----------



## Nolerama (Jan 10, 2009)

So there was no environmental/overfishing reason for that lobster to be left to die in the wild? Right now, George could be on some silly codfish's menu, where he should be on mine, stir-fried with some ginger, soy, and garlic. Served with a bowl of rice... mmmm....

PETA: Ruining the world's palate one hoax at a time.


----------



## Ray (Jan 10, 2009)

Nolerama said:


> PETA: Ruining the world's palate one hoax at a time.


On on some TV news/talk program I heard: "PETA stands for people eating tasty animals"


----------



## geezer (Jan 13, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> We USED to live that long. When the earth was cleaner and the pace of life was slower, the food/diets healthier and our wars fewer... or at least more localized.


 
Excuse me? How long was the average life expectency in pre-industrial times???     (That's humans, not lobsters)


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jan 13, 2009)

> Excuse me? How long was the average life expectency in pre-industrial times???


 
Not very long was the average life expectency in pre industrial times.

We have plenty of longevity stories but no proof of this by modern standards. 

With the break thrus in medicine and the mixture of alternative medicine with modern medicine it is my opnion we are at a better chance of increasing our maxium life expectency. From the 1900's to 1997 life expectency on average went up about 20yrs.

Woman from 1930-1950 went up 10yrs

Men do not seem to make such a jump

http://www.efmoody.com/estate/lifeexpectancy.html


----------



## DarkOverSoul (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes, I agree with the guy above me, hasn't the life expectancy gone up in some places?

Errr...mods delete this... XD forget it...


----------



## elder999 (Jan 13, 2009)

crushing said:


> It's my understanding that old large lobsters don't taste as good. I used to deliver lobsters to restaurants around Michigan. I got to deliver special huge lobster to a store near Grand Rapids. The store was having a guess the lobster's weight contest with the winner getting the lobster. The lobster barely fit in a large Coleman cooler. I had to be careful in handling it so that the huge claws didn't break off. I forgot how much it weighed, now I'm curious as to how old that bugger was.


 

I found this not to be true; about twenty years ago a friend purchased some larger, older lobsters than "George" there-they also made the news, and I got to have some. It was pretty _scrumptious_, and I eat a lot of lobster whenever I get the chance.....

...I think their application of the rule of thumb was off as well-I bet "George" is only about 80 years old, based on a 20 lb. weight.....


----------



## crushing (Jan 13, 2009)

Lag on my end caused a double post.


----------



## crushing (Jan 13, 2009)

elder999 said:


> I found this not to be true; about twenty years ago a friend purchased some larger, older lobsters than "George" there-they also made the news, and I got to have some. It was pretty _scrumptious_, and I eat a lot of lobster whenever I get the chance.....
> 
> ...I think their application of the rule of thumb was off as well-I bet "George" is only about 80 years old, based on a 20 lb. weight.....


 
Your personal experience bests my grapevine hearsay.  

I forwarded the link to the daughter of the owner of the lobster delivery company for which I worked and she replied that the lobster I delivered was 22 pounds.  I didn't realize it, but she used the lobster as part of a school project (science fair?) back in 8th grade, so she remembered it.  She is still upset about 3rd place.  LOL!


----------

